# New and nervous



## jayms_fallen_angel (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello there I'm new to the forum and slightly nervous.

My name is Angel and I'm 21 years old from Sheffield/england. I don't have a cat, but I would really like one and I am currently looking into getting one. And here's why I'm nervous. I have two house rabbits. Now I've been told over and again that if I do it right everything will be ok, but I'm still really nervous because cats EAT rabbits 8O 

My buns are 2ft long and a stone heavy mind you, but it's still a very real possibility. And it scares me. Only I haven't had a cat since I was little (well it was my mums cat) and that hated me. She hated being fussed and I like to fuss. So I know absolutely nothing about taking care of them. Other than how to feed them, because I feed my boyfriends sometimes when I go and visit him.

My mum owns a pet shop and although she doesn't sell cat stuff her supplier stocks it so I can very easily get my hands on everything a cat would need or want. If only I knew what to look for. Which I don't.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that if you get a kitten, and the kitten grows up with the rabbits, you shouldn't have anything to be nervous about. There are some members here who have both cats and rabbits; hopefully they can shed some more light.


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

How is this for an answer...








































One day I came home and found Apollo sitting in my bunny cage. Somehow the door came open and he was just sitting there chillin' with the buns. It was precious.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are the most precious pictures!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I love bun buns. 

Welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope the kitties will get along with the bunnies.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Is that third picture your cat making biscuits on one of your bunnies? :lol:

Giving him a cat-massage, eh? What a life for a bunny!!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

"Bunny Biscuits"..... that kinda sounds weird! LOL!!!

Your cats are gorgeous and the bunnies are so sweet!


----------



## jayms_fallen_angel (Jul 2, 2008)

What beautiful pictures ^_^

I still haven't got a kitty. I keep finding ones that need homes but as soon as the rescue finds out I don't have a cat flap and can't instal one the cats suddenly don't need me. Which is stupid. My boyfriend doesn't have a cat flap and his cat Theo comes and goes when he pleases too, just as easily as if he did have a flap.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

coaster said:


> Is that third picture your cat making biscuits on one of your bunnies? :lol:
> 
> Giving him a cat-massage, eh? What a life for a bunny!!


LOL making biscuits is a cool description. I must remember that.

We've always called it "sossing"

Mick


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The term commonly used by cat professionals is "kneading" -- obviously descriptive -- so some doughy-type phrases evolved.


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jayms! Vanessa, I just wanted to comment on how adorable those pictures are.  

The only interaction I've ever seen between cats and bunnies is negative; however, the buns I'm talking about are quite a bit smaller than the ones Vanessa has and it's Buddy, one of my cats, who picks them off one by one. We live really close to the river that flows through town and our neighbor gets bunnies living under his deck every spring and summer. That is, until Buddy finds them!

Keep in mind, though, that Buddy has never been raised with bunnies so it's just his instinct kicking into play. I think Vanessa's pictures speak a thousand words on how well things could really go! :wink:


----------



## jayms_fallen_angel (Jul 2, 2008)

My buns are roughly that big too. Maybe bigger, maybe smaller, maybe the same. But they're in the same size group.


----------

